# how safe is a fleets enema bottle with glycerin in it?



## 23524 (May 9, 2006)

Hi, I was wondering how safe it is to use a fleets enema bottle that i've emptied out and filled with liquid glycerine every day? I use liquid glycerine in a fleets enema bottle because i find it is more effective for me than the solid glycerine suppositories. Thanks.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Is it a trick from a healthcare provider?I didn't knew(or i don't remember)about glycerin liquid.Actually,what's the name of the product?Rather interesting.Suppo dosen't necessarly clean the sigmoid completly.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Not sure why you would immediately go to this is someone trying to trick you







Yes, Glycerin comes as a liquid. Actually that is the normal state of it see: http://www.pioneerthinking.com/glycerin.htmlK.


----------



## 23524 (May 9, 2006)

well i did try the solid glycerine suppositories before this but I find I was needing to use at least 4 suppositories to get results. I thought that using liquid glycerine would allow me to get faster results. No, it is not a trick from a health care worker. The brand name for the liquid glycerine is western family foods. I can't find a url for it but it similar to the product at this url:http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00028MLIE/sr=1-1/qid=1154360366/ref=sr_1_1/104-4092092-7275138?ie=UTF8&s=hpc.So i gather its okay to insert the tip of the fleets enema bottle each day then. Thanks.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I saw that fleet's makes a liquid glycerine suppository. Not sure if the safety profile is the same for that as it seems to be from the solid ones.http://www.drugs.com/pdr/fleet_glycerin_laxatives.html seems to have the same info for both.If the passing stool is just a consistancy issue I wouldn't worry, but if you need this to pass stool regardless of consistancy it may be worth getting the pelvic floor checked out to make sure you can relax what needs to relax when you pass a BM.K.


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

I would think that a whole Fleets bottle of glycerin would be a major overdose. I seem to recall some medical literature linking the use of liquid glycerin in an enema to cases of ischemic colitis. Fleet makes liquid glycerin inserts that you can buy over the counter. Those are considered safe.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Sean i don't know what to think but here what they say:http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00028MLI...8?ie=UTF8&s=hpc


> quote: Product DescriptionProduct DescriptionVegetable Glycerine has a rich oily texture, but is water soluble. Because it is derived entirely from vegetable oil, it is hypoallergenic and safe for all cosmetic purposes. NOW brand vegetable glycerine is pure enough to be taken internally. Guaranteed.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...4&dopt=Abstract might be what you are thinking of, but that sounded more like a mechanical issue with an enema of any kind in this patient with heart disease than which thing was used in the enema.K.


----------

